# Need homes or help in Phoenix



## pidgebee (Aug 21, 2013)

Over the years I have gotten some great information from Pigeon Talk, but never have joined. I have been taking in pigeons for many years and now find myself in the position of needing help. I am out of room and only can take those that have a really good chance of being releasable. Is anybody interested in taking non releasable birds. I have some feral and a few homers that could use new homes. I volunteer as a wildlife rehabber (birds) and love pigeons, but there are just so many. I live in the Desert Hills area of Phoenix, but would be happy to drive just about anywhere in the state to find them good homes. It's really difficult because I know what wonderful pets pigeons can be. I have about 60 birds and have just run out of space and time to take on anymore. Thanks


----------



## jaylovespigeons37 (Jul 18, 2014)

How many are you trying to get rid of?.I have room for four birds two males and two females.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

We are in Scottsdale and are looking to adopt a female as a companion to a male rock racing pigeon we just rescued. How does that sound?


----------



## bonniesaad (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, I am in Flagstaff. I have 6 now, 4 ferals and 2 bigger ones I just adopted from Mickacoo in San Francisco. I just built them an outdoor aviary, 6x9x9. I am full at the moment but love pigeons and have plans to enlarge my aviary, hopefully this winter. Then I could maybe take a few.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Pridebee, please write back in you would like me to take a pigeon in the next two or three weeks. 
Thanks.


----------



## bonniesaad (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, you should put your contact info on here, I will make note of it and maybe contact you later on, and refer people to you.


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

If this is still active I'm in the market for another bird, just one though. Looking for a friend for my house pigeon and I'm also a phoenix local, live near desert ridge.


----------



## grubb9 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have pigeon I rescued . I live in Phoenix Az. Found him after the bad storms we had in Aug. He has recovered but still can not fly. He is young. He lives in my out door fireplace. I feel bad for him he needs a home. If there is any one who could take care of him Please let me know.


----------



## pidgebee (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm sorry, I am up to my eyeballs in pigeons, and baby bird season is just around the corner. Maybe that would be a good choice for Raisindust. If I hear of anyone I will let you know.


----------



## samboo2015 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Inquiries about trapping feral pigeons downtown Phx*

Hi there,

This is my first time on this site. I am not a pigeon person, but need input on how to humanely get rid of a group that are eating my feral cat food. the pigeons are aggressive and can get into any feeder I've tried. I did hire a pigeon person previously to trap and remove (he wasn't pest control), but was not provided service I paid for. 

this group of pigeons recognize me as Mother Goose, follow me around the cat feeding area and want to be fed. I have fed them reluctantly lately (again), which will make them easy to trap. I appreciate any assistance with this, and you can have them (8 - 10 for now). Just don't release, as I don't want them back. I'm there several evenings/week, and they cause me grief by eating all available food.


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm sort of at a loss on this one, since I am a recent pigeon person but a huge cat person. I commend your efforts to feed a colony of cats. May I assume they are TNR? If so, would you consider adding seed for the pigeons to your feeding of the cats? Cat food is not a good diet for pigeons.
I will look to the response of the more seasoned pigeon people on this site as to handle this situation.
I'm local, so maybe I can help you execute their advice.


----------

